# fish rice



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

any of you ever eat fish rice? growing up, we never had a fish fry without it because my dad always made it, but, i don't really ever see it anywhere else.


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

What is fish rice?


----------



## kooler (Nov 2, 2006)

lay it on us. never heard of it either. we eat the saffron rice mixes every once in a while and they are ok for a quick add to a meal, but again its just one of those package deals so im sure there are some ways to improve. i doubt thats what your referring to.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Add me to the list of those unfamiliar with it---at least by that name.

Please give us more details.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Haven't heard of it before either.


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

I used to eat rice, with fish flakes on it that I got from the asian grocery store........not sure if it's the same as what you're talking about.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

hmmm...maybe i should capitalize on this recipe since no one has heard of it and its the bomb-diggity! so, if you read this...please send 10 dollars to Cheese at...heh, im just kidding 

fish rice is very simple to make and you have probably even seen/made it yourself and call it something different. but for those of you who havent..here goes:

works best when you use a large skillet to do your frying in rather than a deep fryer or whatever. have a pot of regular white rice all steamed up and ready to go and dice up a whole or half yellow onion, depending on how much you like them. after you fry up all your fish (and your hushpuppies and shrimp or whatever else, all that stuff just makes the rice better) leave the grease in the skillet and add the diced onions. allow them to cook until clear, then add the rice to the fish grease and onion mixture and mix it all up really good. let the rice cook for a few minutes, stir, repeat. do this several times so most of the rice has a chance to get kinda crispy and brown, then serve. that's it.
man oh man, if youve never had this, TRY IT! i bet you wont eat any other kind of rice anymore.  
whats that? you say you would like a tasty serving suggestion? well, then allow me....










fried whiting filets (caught this morning) on hoagies with fish rice and shrimp and grits on the side. tastes so gooood, makes you wanna slap yo' momma!










see all those little bits of tasty goodness in the skillet? that's what makes the fish rice so good. :beer:

oh, youll need to adjust the amount of grease you use according to the amount of rice, but keep in mind that the rice will absorb a lot of it. i usually make 4 cups of rice and ill leave about a half inch of grease in the bottom of the skillet.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I'm gonna stop lurking in the P&S recipe section!!! I'd have to jog 10 miles a day to work off weight I gained just looking at the food everybody's been posting!!! Dang, I need to eat some leafy chit and hit the gym!!


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

so it's basically fried rice.....using the grease you cooked your fish in?

Sounds tasty.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

vbjimmie said:


> so it's basically fried rice.....using the grease you cooked your fish in?
> 
> Sounds tasty.


pretty much!


----------

